# Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End  - Possible Spoilers



## Clark Kent (Jun 4, 2007)

*Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End
By Silent Bob - Mon, 04 Jun 2007 19:11:48 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End

Who saw it?

How many times?

What'd ya think?


and....


Why is the Rum Gone?


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2007)

Still waiting to see it! It's been one thing or another keeping us from it, but we're all anxious to go.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2007)

Spoiler:

The Rum is gone.

It's always gone.

Jack doesn't know why.


I blame the monkey.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 4, 2007)

The rum's always gone ...

There were things I liked, things I didn't like ... but hey, I was entertained for a few hours.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Jun 4, 2007)

Fun, but they went way too complex with the story. 3hrs is a long time too. Especially with those huge $5 movie sodas.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 4, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Fun, but they went way too complex with the story. 3hrs is a long time too. Especially with those huge $5 movie sodas.


Yeah, I had to pee the whole time. :lol2:

Actually, I think we might find the rum in Lisa's Lounge ... that or the staff area.


----------



## exile (Jun 4, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> Fun, but they went way too complex with the story. 3hrs is a long time too. Especially with those huge $5 movie sodas.



I agree with Blotan's complaint about the complexity: the problem is, much depends on your having retained every last little tricky move and detail from the previous movies, and the plot convolution in this one got to the point where I felt like _I_ was going down a maelstrom, not just the _The Flying Dutchman_ and _The Black Pearl_. There's so much double- and triple-dealing that you start to glaze over. It was just... all over the place! 

Still, as Shesulsa says, it was definitely entertaining for a few hours! But if you haven't seen it, be ready to have to pay very close attention to everything at once. So yes, a genuinely mixed review...

One other point: the sound quality, at least at our theatre, was terribleand they have very big, state of the art sound system, so I think the trouble was on the production end. It was loud enough, but oddly muffled and indistinctwhich is the kiss of death, since a number of important plot elements are presented, very quickly, in conversations between the characters. Close captioning would definitely have helped!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 4, 2007)

exile said:


> I agree with Blotan's complaint about the complexity: the problem is, much depends on your having retained every last little tricky move and detail from the previous movies, and the plot convolution in this one got to the point where I felt like _I_ was going down a maelstrom, not just the _The Flying Dutchman_ and _The Black Pearl_. There's so much double- and triple-dealing that you start to glaze over. It was just... all over the place!
> 
> Still, as Shesulsa says, it was definitely entertaining for a few hours! But if you haven't seen it, be ready to have to pay very close attention to everything at once. So yes, a genuinely mixed review...
> 
> One other point: the sound quality, at least at our theatre, was terribleand they have very big, state of the art sound system, so I think the trouble was on the production end. It was loud enough, but oddly muffled and indistinctwhich is the kiss of death, since a number of important plot elements are presented, very quickly, in conversations between the characters. Close captioning would definitely have helped!


 
Saw it yesterday.  I agree it is entertaining, but a bit long, though I didn't notice it as I was trying to keep pace with who was betraying, or not betraying whom.

Some nice visuals.  Kiera Knightly looked good in Chinese garb and Singapore was positively disgusting.

Have to agree a bout the sound too.  It seemed to drop in and out from time to time.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 5, 2007)

It was good but not great!


----------



## exile (Jun 5, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> It was good but not great!



... whereas the first one, `The Curse of the Black Pearl', probably _was_ great, as an instance of that kind of movie. It's extremely hard, when you have something outstanding and try to follow it up because you've got a guaranteed audience now, to come up to the level of the original. 

I thought the _Back to the Future_ series managed to do that. But there are a lot more failures than successes along those lines....


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 5, 2007)

I think there were "groaners" in all of the movies, but I have to say I was shocked at the fate of Will Turner.


----------



## exile (Jun 5, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> I think there were "groaners" in all of the movies, but I have to say I was shocked at the fate of Will Turner.



I guess they were trying to avoid a conventional happy ending... and figured that something like what they came up with would be a (very) _un_conventional happy ending. But is he saddled with that gig forever? That gives him about five or six days with Elizabeth, realistically... I mean, _she's_ not staying the same age...


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 5, 2007)

exile said:


> I guess they were trying to avoid a conventional happy ending... and figured that something like what they came up with would be a (very) _un_conventional happy ending. But is he saddled with that gig forever? That gives him about five or six days with Elizabeth, realistically... I mean, _she's_ not staying the same age...


Yup - until someone stabs *his* heart.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 5, 2007)

My question is... I heard Keith Richards the real-life inspiration for Depp's Jack Sparrow makes an appearance as Sparrow's dad... did he? Was it just a short cameo or ???


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 5, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> My question is... I heard Keith Richards the real-life inspiration for Depp's Jack Sparrow makes an appearance as Sparrow's dad... did he? Was it just a short cameo or ???


Richards does have a cameo role and the implication that Cap'n Tieg is Sparrow's father is subtle but there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 5, 2007)

You have to sit through the credits for one answer.

The gist is, if Elizabeth stays faithful for 10 years, he's free of the Dutchman.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 5, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> You have to sit through the credits for one answer.
> 
> The gist is, if Elizabeth stays faithful for 10 years, he's free of the Dutchman.


Well being a woman... that'd be easy.


----------



## exile (Jun 5, 2007)

exile said:


> I guess they were trying to avoid a conventional happy ending... and figured that something like what they came up with would be a (very) _un_conventional happy ending. But is he saddled with that gig forever? That gives him about five or six days with Elizabeth, realistically... I mean, _she's_ not staying the same age...





shesulsa said:


> Yup - until someone stabs *his* heart.





Bob Hubbard said:


> You have to sit through the credits for one answer.
> 
> The gist is, if Elizabeth stays faithful for 10 years, he's free of the Dutchman.



I did see that final bit at the very end... but was the bit about her being faithful revealed there? Or was that earlier? (as I say, the sound was terrible)Obviously, my hope would be that the fact that they're there, waiting eagerly for him, indicates that she _had_ been, and that his long stint is over...


----------



## Carol (Jun 11, 2007)

Arrgh matey!  Saw it last night but I didn't wait around to see the bit at the end.

That being said I really enjoyed the movie a lot.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Arrgh matey!  Saw it last night but I didn't wait around to see the bit at the end.
> 
> That being said I really enjoyed the movie a lot.



We stuck around for the bit at the end, through the looooooooong credits.

The movie certainly was done well with regard to special effects, action, and such, but it was a disappointment to me. The second half especially was too slapstick.


----------

